# Vietnam very first official competition



## nanotek2711 (Aug 6, 2010)

yay WCA will take place in Ho Chi Minh City and Hanoi city on august 7 (tomorrow) http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/node/1084


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 6, 2010)

I am going to Vietnam for a holiday, and visiting HCMC and Hanoi. Sadly, my holiday isn't until September.


----------



## nanotek2711 (Aug 6, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> I am going to Vietnam for a holiday, and visiting HCMC and Hanoi. Sadly, my holiday isn't until September.



where will u stay? may i meet ya  I'm in HCMC


----------



## tjtj_pr0 (Aug 6, 2010)

no, in HN WCA will hold on August 14-15


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Aug 6, 2010)

WOOOO IM GOING TMRW!!!


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (Aug 6, 2010)

nanotek2711 said:


> RCTACameron said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to Vietnam for a holiday, and visiting HCMC and Hanoi. Sadly, my holiday isn't until September.
> ...



YaY!!Me too!!


----------



## programmer_94 (Aug 6, 2010)

Nói tiếng việt cho mấy mem kia khỏi đọc 

Chúc WCA HCM thành công tốt đẹp


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Aug 6, 2010)

hey are we allowed to bring friends in with us? just to watch


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (Aug 6, 2010)

programmer_94 said:


> Nói tiếng việt cho mấy mem kia khỏi đọc
> 
> Chúc WCA HCM thành công tốt đẹp


Hey i know vietnamese,dont let me translate!
Translate:Talk vietnamses so other pepole cant read(or get it)

Good luck to HCM WCA


----------



## anders (Aug 6, 2010)

SuperStrawberry said:


> hey are we allowed to bring friends in with us? just to watch



Sure. From the WCA regulations:

8a6) The competition must be accessible for the public.


----------



## anders (Aug 6, 2010)

The journey has started: http://www.rubikvn.org/forum/showthread.php?tid=7969


----------



## phananh97 (Aug 7, 2010)

Goodluck cuber in HCM


----------

